# Residential Plowing Pricing?



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Hey Guys, i am wanting to get some residential plowing accounts in my neighborhood this winter but dont know what to charge. I know some charge by the hour but i know its not always going to be the same. What are u guys charging? I am 13 years old and own my own lawn care business "Dream Cut Lawn Care" I own almost all commerical equipment made up of Toro and STIHL Products and am doing lots of landscaping work. I will be plowing with my Craftsman 22.5hp Garden Tractor with 48in Plow, Tire Chains, and Wheel Weights and am hoping to get a cab and install a 12v and get a Strobe light this season. -Mitch-


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Well thats what I started out with other than it was a John Deere 214. 

First go find yourself some carlie farm tractor tires. Because if you spin with the chains, you will find yourself seal coating someones driveway. (don't ask why I know that)

Forget the cab. Unless you got a heater in it, it just fogs up. I plowed for 7 years with open cab tractors. 8th year using a tractor and now it has a cab. And guess what, I don't even use it, one of my employees does. 

I would recomment finding yourself a little heavier built tractor. A JD 314-322 from 1976 to 1992. They are the heaviers duty garden tractors built. You can pick one up for $1000. Or find a 4x4 kubota tractor with a plow. Which if you look hard enough you could find for $3000.


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks! What i really want is a john deere 316 - 20 bc my old partner had one and it was sweet or even a 420 but we'll see. I gots lots of time to think about it. I need to get some of those tires i really like them. What About Pricing? Thanks -Mitch-


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*farm equipment*

Can't you run farm equipment in your state on the roads at your age?

If so, spend the $1000 or a bit more and get you an old jeep with a plow.

Run a farm tag as your plate, then you can do your services-

or am I just dreaming here, could you do this?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I am pretty sure you can't do that in any state... I know, I tried. Technically you need to be of legal age to drive anything on the road. i know to drive an ATV across a road you need to be 16 here. Only in MA!!! You need to have a license to drive anything with a license plate. Your best bet would be a heavier tractor, eventhough my 16 HP Deere worked great for me for my first two years. I plowed four driveway with it for two complete seasons. It did very well. I blew the tranny out of it though, but that was just because I was being stupid. Just go easy and plow with the storm and you'll be fine!


----------



## dmontgomery (Oct 3, 2003)

I charge $25-$30 for regular 16'x 40-50' drives. It takes me 5 minutes or less with my truck and plow....

Derek


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

your going to be a wealthy person some day, with your work ethic at 13. good job!


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks! I sure hope to be.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

lol yeah what he said above, cabs even soft ones need to be heated, well at that.
do you use the craftsman as a lawnmower too? id sell that to get a nice grade/quality snow thrower, can do much better, put it this way, you cant use chains on other peoples driveways, theyll ***** no matter what of the marks.

www.simplicitymfg.com look at their snow throwers, get the largest you can. I do driveways mostly in developments, when its snows 12-20" , or big snows you can make $35-70 a driveway/sidewalk depending on conditions. the tractor will take too long for anything small, and when it snows a lot you wont make much per hour b/c youll fight the weight of heavy snow all day for one driveway.

I would only plow with a tractor if it was like a Simplicity 4x4 legacy xl or JD 4x4 X585 or something heavy like 1000+lbs.

I plan in a few years to get a enclosed JD 3370 maybe instead of the open i was previously considering, with tons of heat and AC, i can do some big jobs summer and winter, at 32k+ attachments, theyre not cheap but they work and last a long time, by then ill have some large snow commercial accounts and can put it to work 24/7 every snow. Of course it would be me, my father or my brother using it, not risking a machine or liability like that with some person for $10hr.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

oh yeah, for older tractors, as meantioned above, some of the older JDs run good and the simplicity baron/solverign models are pretty tough, my father has one he bought used years ago, its like a 78ish model? was a single cylinder 16hp that ran on leaded gas, well its 13ish hp on unleaded but ran like a tank, not a TON of HP, but torquey and muscled well with 2wd and a blow, theyre about 1k usually with that age. Id suggest a good weight box of some sort rigged up on the back, im only 170ish lbs and it would slip quick, was a 800ish lb tractor but with an extra 200-300lbs on the arse end, it would muscle through pretty high snow. make sure its hydro theyre awesome.


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks For The Reply! No i have a Toro ZTR for mowing the craftsman pulls the trailer to neighborhood lawn care jobs and putting t and pulling the trailer in and out of the garage and i use it to plow. I have a toro snowblower but i need a tractor alot of the drives i will be doing are rock and gravel (we live out in the country) so i would proboably break something or someone could get hurt. Im not sure bout the cab, i might give it a try but i also am going to get a construction light for the top or single strobe (cant find any?) but we'll see. Heres A Pic Of My Mowing Rig.


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Also i was messing with prices, i was thinking about $40.00/Hourly seeing the will most take between 1 & 2 Hours depending on snow? Thanks -Mitch-


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It depends on how long the driveway would be. Just because it takes you 2 hours because you have smaller equipment doesn't mean that the owner is going to want to pay you more. I ran into this problem when I was using a tractor. I got paid like $45 and it took me 1.5 hours to do a driveway. An owner will not pay you $80 for something they can higher a truck with a plow for $40.


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Well were scheduled for about 13" of snow in the next 48 hours and IM READY!


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

The Whole Rig!


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Last One! The Craftsman!!!


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

payup Go get it. Looks like you have a good handle on your future snow removal.
We charge no less than $35.00 here and thats just the driveway, no salt or sidewalks.
Good luck Young Man.:salute:


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Minimum of $30.00 a push here.


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks Guys! I just got in from plowing, we ended up getting 1.5 ft and it was a mess! -Mitch-


----------



## rayf268 (Oct 13, 2006)

how did it all work out for you .


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

It worked alright, neaver got stuck just plowing was really slow bc i had to plow the snow with the plow up and then lower the plow and it was a mess but my friend brought over his JD 316 w/plow and that helped alot! But we live in the country and my neighbor has a JD 855 and nick (friend with 316) and his dad brought over their Case Skidsteer and we plowed out all the neighbors and our private drive and it worked well but it was cold. -Mitch-


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

I know what you mean Mitch. Me and 2 of my friends plow together. We have anywhere from 6-13 customers we do.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow this thread is over 2 years old! For some reason I have seen a lot of threads like this resurface.
Hey Kid how has it been this year?


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

Pretty Good About 32" so far


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Wow, at 13 years old! What if it snows while your in school for the day?


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm 14, It's ok though. I go out as soon as I get home


----------



## jblankster (Feb 18, 2008)

very nice! im 16 and im just starting, extremely small at the moment though. just a snow blower, shovel, and a bag of salt lol. next winter im going to put a plow on my wrangler and take on some more yobs


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

DreamScapes Land;294934 said:


> I am 13 years old





creativedesigns;525963 said:


> Wow, at 13 years old! What if it snows while your in school for the day?





Snowplowkid;529984 said:


> I'm 14, It's ok though. I go out as soon as I get home


Creative: i don't get itare Dreamscapes and Snowplowkid the same guy?

Snowplowkid:i think he was trying to raise Dreamscapes? are you him?


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

No, I'm not Dreamscapes


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

I have to ask: Did you buy that equipment yourself, if so, how?

I'm getting into mowing this summer, and maybe clearing next winter, and I've decided on nothing less than $25-$30 per push for a regular 16' by 40-50', unless it's over 12". That's no salt or anything, though. Just plowing the driveway.

I'm 16 and own a truck with a plow (see my signature). I'm gonna be using it in the summer to haul a mower I'll buy and rake. In the winter I'm buying a couple of shovels, a broadcast spreader and salt, and I'll go for it. 

As for the school thing, if people want me to plow per push on their driveways, and I know it's gonna snow, I'll get up real early, go plow, then go to school.


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Man, I remember this thread! lol.

Anyways, things have been going pretty good. Basically I sub out all of my snow removal accounts to another guy in town. 

If theres a snow day, I'll go door-to-door, shoveling, and giving the homeowner a card for the "landscape related" services. I can do pretty well with that shovel I havepayup

But anyways, I bought my first truck. 1999 Chevy 2500 extended cab/short bed. It only has 107k miles, and has a ton of life left in it.

I just got my driver's permit the other day.... and its awesome finally being able to drive.....with a parent

But I get my license this time next year, and in fall of 2009, I plan on getting a Boss V-plow and a Boss tailgate spreader. I'd like to have a three hour route, allowing me to finish everything before school. Maybe like two small commercial lots and five to ten residentials (depending on size).

In the future, I'd like to accumulate a lot of residential accounts in my neighborhood, purchase a compact tractor (which I can definetly put to use in the summer as well) and have a guy go out on that and do the residentials, while I take the truck into town and run through everyone there.

-Mitch-


----------



## bossplwr09 (Sep 24, 2007)

Mitch-
Just a thought, but i was in your position a few years ago as i am now 18 and my ambitions were big! But you really don't need the Boss V for as few driveways as you plan on doing.. Granted it would be nice, but save some money and get a straight blade that way when you graduate high school you have money to throw into it when you get more serious in the industry. Me for example i waited and my mowing rig alone is worth about 40k consisting of 3 exmarks, rexmax whips/blwers and a sick gooseneck trailer.. Don't try and do things too fast, do them right and you will prosper beyond belief!
Zeke


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

bossplwr09;534775 said:


> Mitch-
> Just a thought, but i was in your position a few years ago as i am now 18 and my ambitions were big! But you really don't need the Boss V for as few driveways as you plan on doing.. Granted it would be nice, but save some money and get a straight blade that way when you graduate high school you have money to throw into it when you get more serious in the industry. Me for example i waited and my mowing rig alone is worth about 40k consisting of 3 exmarks, rexmax whips/blwers and a sick gooseneck trailer.. Don't try and do things too fast, do them right and you will prosper beyond belief!
> Zeke


I hear ya! I've ran the thought through my head a few times, and here is what I came up with.

I plan on getting the v-plow ASAP. I know I will need it later on, and It will be incredibly handy in the beginning, especially with the few commercial places I plan on doing. I'd much rather spend the extra cash upfront, rather than have to upgrade later, and try to sell a used plow later. Once out of college, I plan on getting into investments on the side, while still going full-force in landscaping/snow. With the investments I plan on getting into (self-storage, candy machines, flipping homes, etc.) all the cash possible is needed. And being I don't like debt, I wil need every bit I can get. I know thats kind of exagerating the facts, but thats one of the ways I look at it. Also, I will be a sub for a few guys around here, helping out when I can with parking lots, etc. Main Point: I need to be as effecient as possible with my route, especially while I'm in school, and I also need to be prepared for when I advance my client base. I plan on keeping the truck until it dies, so the plow will definetly make its money.

Thanks!

-Mitch-


----------



## jblankster (Feb 18, 2008)

I'm impressed dude. you definitely will be going places in life! you got everything planned out!


----------



## AndyTblc (Dec 16, 2006)

for 15 years old, I am very very impressed. I'm 19 years old and still plow/blow snow with my john deere, but I"m upgrading next winter. Just remember us little people when you're rolling in the big bucks driving your Lamborghini. And we're driving our trucks. Good luck.


----------



## bossplwr09 (Sep 24, 2007)

Thats a good plan.. Have you looked into different programs to get an hour or two off of school? My school offered a Co-Op program where i got to leave school 2 hours early to work... Look into it, it helped a lot!.. Where are you from bhy the way?


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments! I really appreciate them!

jbank: Thanks!

wizkid: I've seen you on LawnSite. Thanks for the nice comments.

boss: I am going to push for the co-op program my senior year, and possibly my junior year as well. The only problem is the fact that I am self-employed, and they normally send kids off to jobs at CAT or other companies, never to go work for themselves. But I'll fight to get my position.

I am from Central Illinois

-Mitch-


----------



## bossplwr09 (Sep 24, 2007)

Seriously fight.. It took me a while, but once i showed them that i was legit (tax id #, licensed, insured) they were a lil easier on me! A good thing to do is make up a very professional binder with all of your business plans and contracts and show them how serious you really are.. And go to Michigan State for their Landscape program!


----------



## DSLND (Feb 18, 2006)

bossplwr09;535963 said:


> Seriously fight.. It took me a while, but once i showed them that i was legit (tax id #, licensed, insured) they were a lil easier on me! A good thing to do is make up a very professional binder with all of your business plans and contracts and show them how serious you really are.. And go to Michigan State for their Landscape program!


I'm ready to put up a good arguement. Its funny, because the Horticulture teacher at my school (basically the guy who can answer ANY questions I have, and give me tips on everything landscape related) is in charge of the co-op program. He says they have never had someone try to be self-employed, but he said he can help me out.:redbounce

-Mitch-


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

Sorry haven't been on in a while
Krieger91: I paid half for everything. My parents and grandparents pay for the rest.

I wake up at 5:00A.M. and go push b4 school and right after school if needed.
Charge $10-25, depends on size
Salt certian areas.
Plow part of city sidewalks for free.
Also mow rest of the year $15-25 for that.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Ramairfreak98ss;296693 said:


> oh yeah, for older tractors, as meantioned above, some of the older JDs run good and the simplicity baron/solverign models are pretty tough, my father has one he bought used years ago, its like a 78ish model? was a single cylinder 16hp that ran on leaded gas, well its 13ish hp on unleaded but ran like a tank, not a TON of HP, but torquey and muscled well with 2wd and a blow, theyre about 1k usually with that age. Id suggest a good weight box of some sort rigged up on the back, im only 170ish lbs and it would slip quick, was a 800ish lb tractor but with an extra 200-300lbs on the arse end, it would muscle through pretty high snow. make sure its hydro theyre awesome.


If your interested, I have an Older simplicity Sovereign. It has an 18hp Kohler moter on w/ hydrastatic tranny and Hydr. lift. I also have lugged tractor tires for it w/ weights. It comes w/ a 48" tiller and 48" deck. I can lay my hands on a blower for it too,just don't have it in my hands yet! Tires are like new and fluid filled.
Its very heavy duty and runs great!
If interested let me know.
[email protected] 
I don't think I'm too far from U in SE WI.


----------



## BRENTMAN (Oct 13, 2008)

this threads weird.

random, sorry.

im bored


----------



## Krieger91 (Feb 7, 2008)

bossplwr09;535963 said:


> Seriously fight.. It took me a while, but once i showed them that i was legit (tax id #, licensed, insured) they were a lil easier on me! A good thing to do is make up a very professional binder with all of your business plans and contracts and show them how serious you really are.. And go to Michigan State for their Landscape program!


Just wanted to thank you for sending a props up here to MSU.

I would agree with him, too. If you're serious about doing landscape work, ya can't beat MSU.

Good luck with the plans, man. Unfortunatley, mine bombed completely because my truck crapped a carboratour and I still haven't had the money to fix that. Though I have managed to get my hands on one, now I just have to rebuild it...joyous.


----------

